# Spencer Optical Lenses



## jk666 (Sep 5, 2016)

And now for a different kind of glass.

From 1874-1888 Mt. Kisco, NY was the World's leading supplier of eyeglasses. Spencer Optical made 500,000 pairs a year in their factory. Then one day the lake that powered the turbines was drained. The company moved to NJ and the buildings stood empty, eventually being knocked down and returning to the earth. You could walk along the Kisco River and never know it was there...unless you looked closely. There are a few bricks, some rusted iron and in waste piles near the banks there are lenses.

Read and see more here.

http://episcopalcemetery.blogspot.com/search/label/Spencer Optical


----------



## botlguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Very interesting and well presented. Thank you.
Jim


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 6, 2016)

Great work.


----------



## Nevadabottles (Sep 6, 2016)

Awesome find and great story.


----------

